# Serra da Estrela 01.12.2012



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2012 às 23:07)

Belo dia passado na Serra da Estrela. Na Torre, muito vento e temperatura, 4.5ºC negativos. Sensação térmica muito baixa. Tudo o resto também fantástico...paisagens enormes neste Outono!


----------



## Pisfip (2 Dez 2012 às 00:15)

Excelentes registos!!! Muito boa partilha!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2012 às 10:55)

É mais o sincelo que propriamente a neve, boas fotos .


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2012 às 11:33)

Neve e sincelo, uma magnífica combinação


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2012 às 11:40)

Excelentes! Adoro ver as árvores assim todas branquinhas!


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2012 às 20:12)

Mais uma coleção de registos muito bons da nossa Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Dez 2012 às 19:38)

Excelentes
Que saudades desses ambientes.


----------



## metRo_ (5 Dez 2012 às 14:02)

Podes indicar os sitios por onde andas-te!? Muito giros


----------



## NunoC (6 Dez 2012 às 17:43)

Excelentes fotos, parabéns! 

Gostei particularmente de uma das últimas, com o gelo em cascata... lindíssimo!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Dez 2012 às 22:08)

metRo_ disse:


> Podes indicar os sitios por onde andas-te!? Muito giros



Subi da Covilhã até à Torre e depois fui ao Covão da Ametade!


----------

